# fat building around the world



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

not building,but fat skyscraper...sory..


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

They're not fat... just "big boned" :hug:


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

What a funny name to call a thread :lol: ...


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Schwarze Pumpe Power Station ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraftwerk_Schwarze_Pumpe )


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow! which building is that?


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the number of cranes in this pic kay:... almost like Dubai .


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ZZ-II said:


> wow! which building is that?


It's the new City Centre in LV


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

stratus_magnus said:


>


Talk about Pudu prision next to a scraper


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Technically, the fattest buildings would be train stations and airport terminals moreso than skyscrapers.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

This ones pretty fat.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Hospital Militar - Santiago de Chile

Doesn't look that big in the pict, but its big, i heard its the biggest hospital in South America.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Not a skyscraper but interesting all the same.

One of the biggest brick buildings in the world- Stanley Dock Tobacco Warehouse

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Dock_Tobacco_Warehouse

Liverpool




























Planning permission has been approved for the restoration, heres what it may look like:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Marina Bay Sands Resort, now under construction in Singapore.

Not exactly fat, but the skypark rooftop makes the whole ensemble quite wide.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

^^Nice one. I like this long roof kay:.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Merchandise Mart, Chicago. I believe still holds the title as largest commercial building in the world, at over 4 million square feet.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

here's a fat one:









flickr *Lens Blur*


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Lipstick building is also fat:









flickr *arndalarm*


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

i don't get it? i thought he was asking for FAT buildings. A totally un-serious thread. Not the Pentagon or the Merchandise Mart. Those are just large buildings.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

How about... The Pregnant Building:








http://www.celebrateboston.com/images/strange/pregnantbuilding.jpg


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

ArchiTennis said:


> i don't get it? i thought he was asking for FAT buildings. A totally un-serious thread. Not the Pentagon or the Merchandise Mart. Those are just large buildings.


Big, fat, large, same difference.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

The nicknamed 'Sandcastle building' in Liverpool


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

MRichR said:


> Merchandise Mart, Chicago. I believe still holds the title as largest commercial building in the world, at over 4 million square feet.


Woooow what a "great" building


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

the shanghai ifc is kind of fat (the lower part)


----------

